# Atlas Attachments and Parts Value



## Jemtool (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am wondering if it is alright to ask for opinions on what some things are worth on this forum.
I have some attachments and spare parts that would fit an atlas horizontal mill. I would like to sell them in order to fund some of my other projects. I haven't got a clue what they are worth so it would be good to have some idea.

Thanks


----------



## papermaker (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm in the process of refreshing an Atlas Mill. I would be interested in some parts if you have them. I'll send you a private message.


----------



## toolman (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard! FWIW, you'll probably get a lot more responses if you list what parts they are along with pictures. Good luck!


----------



## Jemtool (Feb 10, 2014)

OK everyone here are the pictures.


----------



## VSAncona (Feb 10, 2014)

I've seen the Marvin attachment go for several hundred dollars.

The second item is part of the table feed mechanism. One just sold on eBay for around $150, if I recall.

The Fairmount crank can also bring big money in eBay. I've seen them sell for as much as $100.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 12, 2014)

The knob is part of the table feed change gear box.  I haven't noticed one for sale recently but would guess $20 - $30 asking price.  A recent copy of the Marvin vertical mill attachment sells for $700 brand new.  It does not come with the belt guard.  Value of the Marvin parts you have depends quite a bit on what condition the bearings are in.  And the spindle pulley appears to be fairly rusty.  

Also, although I don't doubt that someone might have paid $100 for one of the cranks, the complete vise with crank typically sells for $200-$300.  So $30-$50 might be a better estimate on just a crank.  I recently bought a good condition vise and crank for $250 plus shipping.  It was listed at $295 and I wrote the seller and offered $250 plus shipping and he took it.  

I don't know about the table feed gearbox and shaft.  Again, it depends upon how tight it is but maybe $75-$125.

Robert D.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 12, 2014)

You can search sold auctions on Ebay.  Use the "Advanced" search put "atlas milling machine" in the "Enter keywords or item number" box and check the "sold listings".

Complete Marvin heads run about $700 (someone also sells new replicas for about the same)

Gearbox $90 - $150

Knob $20-30


----------



## Jemtool (Feb 13, 2014)

Well your replies have been very enlightening so thank you everyone for helping me out. I new the Marvin attachment was a desirable component but I never would have guessed it was worth that much. The Gearbox also is more than I would have thought so I am glad I asked.

CluelessNewB said 





> You can search sold auctions on Ebay. Use the "Advanced" search put "atlas milling machine" in the "Enter keywords or item number" box and check the "sold listings"./QUOTE]
> This is really good to know and I will certainly use this in the future.
> 
> The bearings do seem stiff in the Marvin attachment. I am willing to bet that the grease has hardened over time. It does not look as though this has ever been on a machine. I am undecided about replacing and or repacking the bearings before I sell it or just disclosing that info.
> ...


----------

